# Page Loading Issues?



## jp61 (May 28, 2013)

Is anyone else having problems with pages loading slowly?


----------



## kathrynn (May 28, 2013)

I did a while back....and my Temp Internet Cache was overloaded.

Kat


----------



## jp61 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Kat!

Not sure what was going on but it's all good now.


----------

